

3 Google executives convicted for 'violating privacy' in Italy - yread
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/technology/article7039110.ece

======
stingraycharles
It's already being discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1147670>

